# newbie question... dont laugh



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, I have a question... I been reading around in the forums and I see something about a ballast, from what i gather it has something to do with weight? Can someone clarify what it is? I know what a ballast for an electrical system is, to convert voltage to a high or lower voltage, ive used them setting up my HIDs. Just wondering what a ballast in "plow terms" meant.


----------



## danmc (Jan 8, 2004)

Ballast is the amount of weight you need to carry in your pickup bed (behind the rear axle) to counteract the weight of the plow....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ballast is anything which will act as a counter-balance to the weight of the plow. By having a plow (or anything else, such as a sweeper) hanging off the front of your truck, you are making your front axle act as a fulcrum. This takes weight off the rear wheels and axle, leading to a loss of traction when the plow is raised. By putting "ballast" in your truck bed, you're bringing more of the rear wheels back onto the surface and increasing traction. Ballast may consist of practically anything. Many people build a wooden framework in front of and behind the wheel wells and put sand bags or salt bags in the frame work. One year I used five 8' tree trunks. Now I use a sander with 1,000# of sand. Ballast is most effective the further to the rear of the truck, but at least over the rear wheels.

Using ballast will not help with another problem; front end sag (from the weight of the plow). To counter this somewhat, many people use "load boosters" (ie: Timbrens) which are usually rubber bumpers that go between the spring coils.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I believe the word "ballast" originated in shipping/sailing. As you can imagine, balancing your load is very important when you're carrying cargo on the open seas. So when a captian had an unbalanced load, he would add extra weight (ballast) to compensate. The practice is still used today, only instead of loading rocks or steel for counter-weight, tankers pump water into sealed chambers in the bottom of the boat to balance the load.

For our purposes, the exta weight adds traction for pushing snow.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes..

Very well explained. In layman's terms.

Gotta back ya up on that one too.

And to you Jeff. Ditto.


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

well thanx for the quick and detailed replies guys. see i knew it had nothing to do with electricity! How do i find out what the ballast rating is for a blizzard 680LT? For the same setup from Fisher it was 100LBS, I've looked on the website of blizzard and have a book from the dealer and there isnt diddly squat about it. Anyone in here know?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Best way would be to use the amount of ballast for a plow of weight equal to the Blizzard you plan to get.


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

so you're saying if the plow weight is 350lbs use a 350 lb ballast? Should i use the weight of the whole plow setup or just the blade itself?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

itchyfishnv said:


> so you're saying if the plow weight is 350lbs use a 350 lb ballast? Should i use the weight of the whole plow setup or just the blade itself?


No, what I was trying NOT to say was - Cheat. Find out what the plow you intend to buy weighs (say 500#). Then go to the web site of a competing plow brand that lists ballast recomendations. Find one of their plows of equal weight. Use that amount of ballast.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

For a pick up with a 680 I would start with 200 lbs and increase to 300 if needed.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My 7'6" Snoway plow and frame adds about 600 lbs to the front. I used as ballast last year bags of salt - usually stuck six 80 lb bags in the back; it evened out the truck well. I used salt bags because it would be useful if I ever needed it.


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

I find that with the 680LT on my Blazer I don't need the added weight in the back. It plows and drags just fine.


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

One thing that is important about Ballast is to keep it safely in your truck's bed. Just imagine your ballast coming through your back window if you happen to get into a fender bender. So if possible, try to some how mount it so it doesn't come flying up out of your truck's bed.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Ballast, IMO, isn't quite as simple as that (ie:matching to plow weight).... there are a few more factors involved. Traction requirements are what you need to set up for. IE: My truck never had positraction or a locker or anything, so I would use more ballast to make the truck grip (I also had very little tread left on the tires ). For the same reason, a 2wd truck can also be effective with the right amount of weight on the rear tires. 

What I am saying is that you need to experiment. The proper balance allows you to have enough traction without bogging or overloading the engine. Enough weight without using too much fuel... Enough weight without being passed by rotted-out Chevettes on hills... etc. etc.

Since I have a dumpbox I use bulk gravel. Easy to load or unload, can be used for grip in a pinch etc. My situation wasn't so unusual, but poor parts and mis-matched equipment made things difficult, so more weight was added... (balding tires, no posi, tiny 305 engine etc.) With enough weight the truck could plow in 2wd all day long if it needed to. This year the truck has all new rubber, and with a little luck the new 383 engine and Powertrax Lockrite locker in the rear end... ie: don't need as much weight, better fuel mileage etc.

So try starting with the weight of the plow and go from there. Depending on your setup, more may be better... but not necessarily. Experimenting is the key.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

just bought a ARB air locker for just that reason. getting installed on the 20th.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like my Lockrite is going in tomorrow


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i thought about just a regular locker. but i put to many street miles on to want to deal with the quirks. best of both worlds this way. when i want it locked flip switch, or have unlocked and its open.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

A good rule of thumb for ballast (but not etched in stone) is half the weight of the plow,if nothing else it's a good starting point.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Arc Burn, can you explain to me how that works? That doesn't even balance out the weights added to the truck ie: it will still be very nose-heavy....

PSDF350, I would have liked the ARB myself but its a little out of the budget right now. I found the Lockrite unit brand new unused on ebay for around $150 or so so I snagged it. We put it in yesterday, what a nice piece to install--very slick design and yet simple. I've only had it out around the block once but I really can't hear the ratcheting sound at all... though I must admit being a stick shift truck you really can't 'unload' the drivetrain to go around corners like you can with an automatic (shy of clutching) so maybe I'm just scrubbing the tires--being a dually it does that to a certain extend anyways. Its definately working (though I have no snow or mud to try it in, and a 7100 lbs truck isn't too likely to light 'em up on the asphalt ), I tried it in a bunch of loose gravel at the end of my road where it and the crossing road were both resurfaced so there is excess.... I don't wanna abuse anything too much but I wanted to know if it worked... so I drove into the loose gravel...stopped....and abruptly let the clutch out just a little above idle. Sure enough, four bare patches tell the tale that the system really works.  Digs like a backhoe! lol


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

derek good deal on the locker  i wasn't planning to spean as much as i did. nor could/can i really afford it but...... just remember when the roads are wet and slippery to be very careful.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm not an engineer so i can't explain the physics at hand,that being said,it's merely a starting point,your 100% correct about different factors playing in but look at any plow guidelines ie: Fisher,depending on vehicles alot of ballast recomendations are under 1/2 the actual weight of the plow with only a few being anywere near the weight of the plow,it's all about leverage and balance points and centers of gravity.I'm just saying there's no need to overload the back of your truck.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My truck was absolutely useless with small amounts of ballast. Maybe this year with the locker and new rubber things will be different. I'm just hoping I don't bog out now lol.... still trying to get my stroker motor done in time.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Not for nothing but my buddy has a chevy dually and he pulls his outside wheels off for the winter for plowing,while you'll certainly loose some capacity in the rear,your traction will be night and day.Good luck with the locker,i keep telling myself i'm gonna try one,haven't gotten around to it yet!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

got my ARB air locker in the mail today. definitly made stout (heavy). cant wait till it gets put in monday.


----------

